# Need help identifying HO Aurora slot cars.



## wellbornideas

Hi all!
I'm new here! I know NOTHING about slot cars so I apologize in advance for my lack of knowledge in this area!

I picked up a large lot of Aurora HO slot cars and tracks at an estate sale. I have lots of tracks in their original boxes (I believe they are 1960s) and some cars from the 60s and 70s. Is there a site that I can go to identify the cars?? One of the track sets came with a list of cars but the only one I have that is on the list is the Corvette Funny Car. I believe the others might be earlier than that list. I plan on listing these on Ebay once I have them all identified. I will be happy to post pictures if needed. Also, I have a cigar box that has about 6 car bodies plus all the pieces to put them together. I feel like I need a doctorate to figure it out! 

Thanks so very much!!
Carrie


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well,
probably the best way to identify them would be to send them all to me. 


But, you could also try www.hoslotcarracing.com There is a bunch of id pics on there.

Rich


----------



## Illinislotfan

Try this site. Click on tjets or AFX. Pages of photos and descriptions.
http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/


----------



## wellbornideas

Thanks so much!! I'll check out those sites! I will try to take pics of what I have and post here tomorrow. 
Carrie


----------



## coach61

I can id them they are mine.. I left them at a esate sale by accident and they sold them too you by accident...so you see... lol...


----------



## tjd241

For the older ones you may find this helpful.... nd

http://www.punkjob.com/TjetCollection/Tjets1.htm


----------



## wellbornideas

coach61 said:


> I can id them they are mine.. I left them at a esate sale by accident and they sold them too you by accident...so you see... lol...


You all are cracking me up!! :lol:


----------



## wellbornideas

Here is what I've identified so far:
#1380 Mako Shark (Body Only)
#1418 Camaro "Wild Ones" White w/ Blue Stripes
#1407 Dodge "Charger" White/Black 
#1361 Gran Prix Racer White (body only)
#1400 Mangusta "Mongoose" Yellow
#1386 XL500 White (Body Only)
#1368 Ferrari Red/White
#1359 Indianopolis Racer Tan (body only)
#1473 Dune Buggy Coupe Tuff Ones Lemon/Blue/White

I have 6 more to identify but I'm going to take a break. Back with more later!


----------

